# Rauten "Stern" zeichnen, hälfte habe ich zweite?



## ven000m (11. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Rautenstern zeichen.

Also # und dann jeweils eine Raute pro Zeile mehr und ab der Hälfte wieder eine weniger.

-----#
----##
---###
----##
-----#

so quasi oder in der Mitte etwas breiter. Die "-" sind nur als Füller sonst ging das hier nicht.


Die obere Hälfte habe ich schon, wie schaffe ich es, dass ich die untere Seite noch gezeichnet bekomme?


```
public class Zahlendreieck_z
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		int N=4;	
		
		for (int I=0;I<N+1;I++)
		{
			for (int z=0;z<(N-I);z++) // Schleife füllt auf mit " "
			{
				System.out.print(" ");
			}
			for (int J=0;J<I;J++) // 1.Run i=1 2. Run i=2 usw.
			{					  // Pro Zeile 1+ mehr.
				System.out.print("# ");
			}
			
			System.out.println();
			
			
		}
	}
}
```


Wie muss ich jetzt fortfahren, hab nicht so den Blick gerade.. danke. :wink:


----------



## mic_checker (11. Jul 2005)

Variablen werden klein geschrieben.

Zähl doch einfach in ner weiteren Schleife eine Zählvariable wieder runter.

Der Ansatz bleibt prinzipiell gleich. Am Anfang eine Schleife die die notwendigen Leerzeichen macht, wobei da jeweils wieder welche hinzukommen.

Dann eine die die Rauten ausgibt, wobei die Anzahl abnimmt..


----------



## ven000m (11. Jul 2005)

```
public class Zahlendreieck_z
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		int N=4;	
		
		for (int I=0;I<N+1;I++)
		{
			for (int z=0;z<(N-I);z++) 
			{
				System.out.print(" ");
			}
			for (int J=0;J<I;J++) 
			{					  
				System.out.print("# ");
			}
			
			System.out.println();			
		}
		
		// zweite Hälfte
		for (int i=3;i>0;i--)
		{
			for (int z=(N-i);z>0;z--) 
			{
				System.out.print(" ");
			}
			for (int J=0;J<i;J++) 
			{					
				System.out.print("# ");
			}
			
			System.out.println();			
		}
		
		
		
		
	}
}
```

Geschafft!!!


----------

